# Afx collector???



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Too much part two?My friend wants to sell me 2 partial super 2's..(partial to me)both have black chassis,gold brush cups,one has original yellow body,the other has blue hand painted body(was originally clear )both have proper chrome type weight assembles,BUT...neither car has proper arm or gear plate'they have mean greens,one has proper wheels,the other has riggen fronts and $15 dollor rears,$200 bucks for the 2 TWO MUCH?(he calls them super two's are they).


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the correct top plate and correct Quadralam armature are very important to the authenticity. apparently the bodies are just as important. counteroffer, $150.00. not TOO much if the value is good to YOU.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah... 2 bux is way too much.... IMHO

no quadralam arms

incorrect gear plates

correct pick-up shoes?

hodgepodged wheels

at least one boogered body

boxes?

paperwork?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm with Bill... no freakin' way for $200 or even $100 for that matter....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Super 0.9 in my opinion. The black chassis were actually quite easy to come by up until a few years ago. I bought a whole card of them for $2 per chassis and I will eventually turn them all into original A/FX style runners with mean greens or the blue drag arms that I picked a couple of years later. If you are not getting the original motor and gearing you are not getting a Super II. Y'all must think I'm anti-Super II or something, but on a typical home layout with sectional plastic track they are not all that impressive, especially in their original configuration with foam rear tires and the braid augmented pickups. They are a lot more impressive on an E-Bay auction than they are on the track.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Point nines! Hahahahahahaha! I nearly peed!

Dang dats funny.

I move that here after: All cobbled, gnarled, facsimilie, wannabe Super Twos shall be known as ".9"s

Second?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks all !!! That's why i havent bought those partial 2's.his other super 2 knock offs I ve bought are better and alot cheaper $10-$25 He has the arms/gear plate/Chrome gear on black top plate for the cars in 2 other brass pan type car's that he's selling for $75 each.(price of the arm(s)?)


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I second, All those Agree, say "I"...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, I got into a bidding war on ebay for one MIB way back in '01... and I was very disappointed with it. The only reason I keep it is because I can't bare the loss I'd take on ebay for it today. It's too heartbreaking.


----------



## thrasher (Feb 19, 2011)

I just sold mine on Ebay. only things missing were the original (chalk??!!) rear tires. in the box & all - $265.00.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

thrasher said:


> I just sold mine on Ebay. only things missing were the original (chalk??!!) rear tires. in the box & all - $265.00.



Nice!! WHat color body? Where is the ebay link to see the pics?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*My Humble Opion*

No way are you going to get $200.00 for them. You might get $50.00 for the pair. About 5 years ago I sold one with a standard gear plate and mean green arm for $25.00 at the Midwest Show. The guy put it on his table and put a price of $125.00 on it. I said " Good Luck ".


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

My friend put the correct arms on the 2 cars right in front of me...now the cars are $200 each!!!He Can keep those partial 2's!! They are still lacking the correct rear wheels,shoes,don't want them that bad!but thanks for the other 55 afx car's!!!(cheaper to buy the parts and build a partial 2 with no original body.


----------



## bemoore (Dec 23, 2008)

Those are ripoff prices. I'm not sure I'd really consider him to be much of a friend.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok! I'll call him a person who I bought alot of cars,parts,brass pans for alot cheaper than 99 percent of others!


----------



## thrasher (Feb 19, 2011)

It was red. i don't have the pics anymore, either. I deleted them. Oh well..


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

This is just my opinion.If you buy these cars at any price,would you be able to sell them the next day for the same money.There are alot of made up Super 2's around.People tell you '' Oh ,it's just missing the arm or just missing the gear plate''.If they were easy to find ,wouldn't they have found them already..If you really need one,get the complte car.It's not as easy as looking for a t-jet chassis.


----------

